# Ray Allen Trade



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I just followed on with a Sonics thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2351185#post2351185

My idea was:

Fin, Jet, DJ or PPod and a future 1st round draft pick

For

Ray Allen and Ron Murray

We get a floor leader in Ray, where Dirk is not comfortable in taking the role as the leader. We get a superior outside shooter and hope Dirks builds his inside game and that would become one hell of a duo. Ron Murray showed glimpses of talent 2 seasons ago in the midst of all the Sonics injuries and was averaging like 20ppg in that period and would be able to slot in to back up Harris at the PG and have Marquis there to fill any more voids missing in the PG situation.

Sonics get a decent veteran that can shoot the 3 ball well, so he would fit quite well in their scenario. Jet can also shoot the 3 well and and gives them an option at the PG if they don't re-sign Daniels. Get an extra banger inside where there is potential to be a decent starting C in a few years. They also get an extra draft pick that would be early 20's I would imagine next year, so all in all it would be a good trade IMO. And we could also structure the salaries of Allen and Murray so they fit into the CBA guidelines.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wont mind seeing Dallas do this. Ray and Dirk might be able to get us to the WCF


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Let's assume this goes down, it gives Sarunas all the more reason to want to come here. If I'm Dallas, I only do this if Sarunas will sign

PG: Sarunas/Harris/Murry
SG: Allen/Murray/Stackhouse
SF: Howard/Stackhouse/Van Horn
PF: Nowitzki/Van Horn/Henderson
C: Dampier/Evans/Benga

Give Reggie Evans the full MLE

Thats a very nice team, and I like the trade

Sonics get a veteran to replace Allen, a 6th man PG and a Center prospect in Pavel (even though they have Petro and Swift)


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Who's Sarunas????


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> I just followed on with a Sonics thread:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2351185#post2351185
> 
> My idea was:
> ...


That sounds good, and lets throw in Dampier for Collison and Swift and instead of Evans, sign Jerome James. Oh, and Darious Songaila

PG: Sarunas/Harris
SG: Allen/Murray/Daniels
SF: Howard/Stackhouse
PF: Nowitzki/Van Horn/Songaila
C: James/Henderson/Swift/Benga

We dump Dampier, gain Jerome James who does the same stuff as Dampier, and hopefully get him for cheaper. We get a young potential guy in Swift, get a great PF/C in Songaila, and another great backup in Murray. DO IT!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

My only thing is why would seattle do this? Why would they even take on Fin's big *** contract? If they were going to spend that type of money they could resign Ray Allen. Lets just call Jet for Murry a wash. Our future 1st rounders are all going to be pretty low for the next couple years, so it still won't justify giving up an all-star for a used to be all-star.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm sorry but if Jet leaves, which I hope he doesn't. Harris starts no matter what. I don't see Sarunas starting unless he really leaves a great impression with Avery.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

CLUTCH#41 said:


> Who's Sarunas????


Sarunas Jsomethingvikis.

Probably the best PG maybe even best player in Europe. Teams don't want him because he's old for the NBA and they don't think he's fit for the NBA-type game. I believe he's got a contract problem also.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Gambino said:


> I'm sorry but if Jet leaves, which I hope he doesn't. Harris starts no matter what. I don't see Sarunas starting unless he really leaves a great impression with Avery.


I agree, and I really doubt he leaves a great impression. He isn't known as a defensive player (to my limited knowledge). I really doubt we have him next season


----------

